# Driveway cleaning / pressure-washing



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

What do you all use for getting your driveway as clean as possible when pressure washing? The concrete edges along the grass lines are showing the humic/kelp/FAS application overspray and I'd like to do a thorough job this time around vs my usual generic soap. I'm also wondering if sealing the concrete afterwards is going to help alleviate future staining (?). I've never actually done that before.

Any resources to this end would be welcome.

Edit: I took this pic after mowing just now and it shows a bit of what's driveway & sidewalk looks like


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

A good strong pressure washer (gas) will get the concrete about 90% clean with just water. If the stains don't come off with just that you can use some Goof Off Rust Aid and it should take care of the rest. Be careful using it around the grass as you may want to use a shield like a piece of cardboard to protect the grass as it will hurt/kill it if it gets on it.

As for sealing the concrete, I'm still researching that part as i would like to do the same to mine to give it a more uniform appearance.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I just did mine for the first time last week. I have a good gas powered pressure washer and a Kärcher surface cleaner that I bought and it did a fantastic job! Way better than just spraying with a regular wand.

First two pics are after, last one is before for one area.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I don't get a lot of staining on my stamped concrete since I try and only apply product to my lawn when it is dry and immediately blow of anything that lands on the patio. I don't do much spraying so I'm not sure how you could minimize or immediately remove the overspray without also removing it on the grass near the driveway.

My wife buys planter soil with fertilizer in it and it tends to leave a pretty nasty stain but I can get almost all of it off with a pressure washer.

My patio is overdue for a coat of sealer and with fresh sealer, cleanup is much easier.

If you have never sealed your concrete before you have more options. Since mine was originally sealed with Dayton J35 (Tuff Seal (J35)), it was recommended I stick with it as a different formula cuts out any chance of sealer delamination.

I have a dedicated sprayer to apply the sealer and then back roll it.


----------



## SirWibin (Jul 29, 2021)

Get the proper attachment.
Forget the name, The round spiny attachment that washes a larger area.
You'll get a cleaner look.

If you use products like superclean, which work great, make sure to wash the area well. As far as I know, it can eat cement a bit. not 100% sure on that one though.

Just using the fan bit will almost always make your driveway look poopy.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Gas pressure washer and one of these https://www.lowes.com/pd/Briggs-Stratton-14-in-Surface-Cleaner-Rotating-Surface-Cleaner/1000460207


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

So I pressure washed my driveway this week with my DeWalt 3600psi/2.5gpm pressure washer + surface cleaner attachment. No detergent. I worked the edges well and here's my before & after. Not too bad but the overspray is still visible.





I decided to use the product @Mightyquinn recommended, with the oxalis acid, to see if it works. Here's what that looked like during & after:









That product seemed to really lighten up my concrete but not everywhere I applied it. It seemed to affect the rougher parts more than the smooth troweled ends where most of my overspray is. But I do like the overall color it gives me and am considering mixing my own oxalis acid concoction and doing my entire driveway, for uniformity. 
So far I say straight water is good for dirt but not for chemical or fertilizer oversprays.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@corneliani

I have found that it works best if you apply it full strength on a cool and overcast day and let it sit for 5-10 minutes, you usually don't need to scrub it either. I usually use it in the Fall/Winter when the grass is dormant and it's cooler outside and seem to get better results.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

If I can piggyback off @corneliani ...I am not wanting to blast off an 1/8" of concrete to look clean for the HOA "mgmt co", nor do I have a machine or want another weekend task.

Near the top, lighter circle is where a bag of sand sat for a month. Surely there is something to that...ideas?



P.s. don't be jealous of mowing that angle!😁


----------



## wingless (Jan 28, 2019)

My go-to stain chemical is muriatic acid (on hand from swimming pool maintenance).

It is a very dangerous chemical. I wear eye, skin and breathing protection.

A dilution of one part acid added to two parts water (I always add acid to water, not the other way around) permits sufficient strength to quickly remove stains.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> If I can piggyback off @corneliani ...I am not wanting to blast off an 1/8" of concrete to look clean for the HOA "mgmt co", nor do I have a machine or want another weekend task.
> 
> Near the top, lighter circle is where a bag of sand sat for a month. Surely there is something to that...ideas?
> 
> ...


The black stains on your concrete is some form of algae and can usually be cleaned just by spraying a 50/50 solution of Pool Bleach(Chlorinating Liquid, 10% Sodium Hypochlorite)and Water on it. I think a combination of the bag of sand and heat killed whatever was under there.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

I would highly recommend F9 products. There are 4 products for different applications (general cleaning/ surface prep, clay stains and rust, grease, battery acid etc). There's a step by step process on what to apply and in what order depending on what stains your going after. Here's the site

https://store.front9restoration.com/Default.asp


----------

